# amatuer pic!



## Vineyardhunter (Mar 21, 2006)

Here is a picture of what I wrote in the snow for my girlfriend, lol its not exactly beautiful photography or nothing. 

-Nathan-


----------



## raghorn (Mar 22, 2006)

Did it work? When did y'all get the snow?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 22, 2006)

well um uh....well

Thanks for the pic Vine


----------



## Havana Dude (Mar 22, 2006)

*I don't know why*

but I pictured and could here Earnest T Bass saying that.I Luvvvv you miss Crump.


----------



## leo (Mar 22, 2006)

*Nice pic*

and nice thought also 

thanks for sharing


----------



## Gagirl77 (Mar 22, 2006)

awww....how sweet..


----------



## puntgun (Mar 22, 2006)

The only thing that would have made it look better is if it was etched in yellow   Watch out where them Husky's go


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 22, 2006)

You better quit it now or you will be doing that all your life.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Mar 22, 2006)

puntgun said:
			
		

> The only thing that would have made it look better is if it was etched in yellow   Watch out where them Husky's go



Sounds like something Toliver would say.


----------



## Trizey (Mar 22, 2006)

Havana Dude said:
			
		

> but I pictured and could here Earnest T Bass saying that.I Luvvvv you miss Crump.




You too huh?


----------



## LJay (Mar 22, 2006)

Ok guys give him a break. He's still young, we have all been there, No amount of talkin' can overide them hormones!!!!!!  It's like a Buck in Fall!!!!!


----------



## Darcy (Mar 22, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:
			
		

> awww....how sweet..




i'll second that! what a good boyfriend!


----------



## Vineyardhunter (Mar 22, 2006)

I went through alot of trouble to get this girl.We dated when we were like 15 for 2 months but it didn't work out.Then I figured it was over for good but I just couldn't get over her and turns out she never got over me and after almost 3 years we got back togeather and we have been togeather almost a year now.I cant say I have ever been any happier in my life .I mean just look at her no wander I love her so much! 

Oh yea and we got the snow in Jan. this year.

-Nathan-


----------



## Darcy (Mar 22, 2006)

well how sweet is that! best of luck to the both of yall, and keep being just as sweet to her and you wont have a worry in the world.


----------



## the HEED! (Mar 22, 2006)

Awwwwwww, how sweet.................


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 22, 2006)

Son, you got it bad!   
Good for you!


----------



## Vineyardhunter (Mar 22, 2006)

I didn't know there were so many soft hearted people on here is it ok if I cry?


----------



## slightly grayling (Mar 22, 2006)

Fulldraw last seen climbing a water tower with spray paint in hand!  


			
				Gagirl77 said:
			
		

> awww....how sweet..


----------



## Gagirl77 (Mar 22, 2006)

slightly grayling said:
			
		

> Fulldraw last seen climbing a water tower with spray paint in hand!




yeah right....i know better than that.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Mar 22, 2006)

She's very pretty...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Mar 22, 2006)

slightly grayling said:
			
		

> Fulldraw last seen climbing a water tower with spray paint in hand!



Dang it.....you wasnt supposed to tell her....


----------



## slightly grayling (Mar 22, 2006)

You're done!


			
				fulldraw74 said:
			
		

> Dang it.....you wasnt supposed to tell her....


----------



## puntgun (Mar 22, 2006)

BOWHUNTER! said:
			
		

> Sounds like something Toliver would say.



I guess great minds think alike


----------



## horsecreek (Mar 23, 2006)

so how bad did you mess up? and did this work?


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 24, 2006)

Bet the water tower sign was spelled wrong!!!


----------



## Vineyardhunter (Mar 24, 2006)

horsecreek said:
			
		

> so how bad did you mess up? and did this work?



I didn't mess up I was just looking out side and she was downstairs in my room and I just wanted to do somethng nice for her,so I wrote how I felt in the snow & she loved it! 

-Nathan-


----------

